# How many and what kind of spray heads with 45PSI?



## randcmill (4 mo ago)

Right now I am using 2 Hunter MP3000, with PRS40 bodies with a garden hose. I need two more, and maybe 2 strip nozzles. My question is at the spigot I am getting 45 PSI, should I stay with the rotators or would other spray heads be better, or maybe using PRS30 bodies? How much pressure is lost from spray head to spray head?
What would you recommend? thanks in advance!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Start reading the irrigation tutorials website. Tons of info there.


Edit: wrong link. Check the top thread of this folder for the correct link.


----------

